# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 17: November 2010



## qqwref (Nov 1, 2010)

This is the monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules.
- Do all of the solves for each event consecutively (no practice solves in between). You must decide that you're doing official solves right before you start the first one. You can redo a solve if you get a computer-related problem.
- You may use any simulator you want (if it supports the puzzle of course).
- *NO MACROS!* You can't do more than one turn per key press.
- Try to keep inspection under 15 seconds.
- I have the right to ask for proof that you are capable of the times you claim.
- For each event, the top 5 people get 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 points in that order. However, a DNF result will never get any points.

Here are some useful simulators:
- Ryan Heise's hi-games.
- Ryan Heise's 3x3 BLD sim.
- Gelatinbrain for many puzzles.
- Jeremy Fleischman's jflySim + qqTimer.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator.
- My jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.
- My qCube.
- My IsoMinxSim.

This competition is over, the results are here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *1x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x2x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.05, 2.84, 7.56, 7.99, 5.61, 6.42, 5.01, 8.35, 4.83, 4.86, 3.26, 6.16 = *5.88* there were some real lolscrambles in there...still using FL + OLL + PL
*3x3:* 28.82, 20.16, 38.53, 30.18, 22.62, 28.00, 20.01, 24.25, 21.29, 26.10, 33.40, 20.77 = *25.56*


----------



## InfernoTowel (Nov 6, 2010)

This floppy cube simulator probably deserves a mention in the list of sims.

1x3x3 avg12: 0.647, 0.664, 0.159, (0.066), 0.702, 0.187, 1.392, 0.182, 0.183, 1.12, 7.248, (7.412)
avg12: 1.04 D:
If not for the 7s...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2010)

bluh

*5x5x5*: (1:05.851) 56.635 (54.731) 1:01.285 55.44 => 57.787
*4x4x4*: (43.464) 33.188 33.875 41.033 (26.498) => 36.032
*3x3x3*: 9.678 (7.827) 11.24 9.859 10.545 11.462 (11.474) 8.409 8.89 9.844 9.775 9.504 => 9.921
*2x2x2*: 3.191 2.947 5.693 4.036 4.127 (9.184) 4.885 3.487 5.675 4.6 (2.219) 3.358 => 4.2
*6x6x6*: (1:41.615) (2:00.16) 1:52.477 1:49.33 1:51.637 => 1:51.148
*7x7x7*: (2:53.872) 2:42.419 2:46.011 2:33.899 (2:31.779) => 2:40.776
*Megaminx*: 1:18.313 1:03.375 1:08.515 1:05.922 1:01.766
*Gigaminx*: 6:36.407 6:23.547 6:16.703
*2x3x3*: 7.828, (5.312), 8.235, 9.922, 11.218, 5.984, 12.750, 7.812, (19.562), 7.828, 7.328, 8.000
*2x2x3*: 3.750, 2.969, 7.141, 4.110, 4.765, 3.469, 4.984, 1.500, 4.406, (7.890), (0.125), 4.922
*Pyraminx*: (6.282), 5.344, 4.390, 5.360, 3.687, 4.453, 4.250, 5.282, 4.328, (2.765), 3.563, 5.343
*Square-1*: 31.297, (37.125), 31.343, 33.250, (26.157)
*1x3x3*: 0.256 1.065 0.116 0.305 0.883 (2.385) 0.288 (0.101) 0.256 0.464 0.171 0.99 => 0.479
*Clock (3x3)*: 10.375 8.047 8.343 7.719 7.109 9.563 9.735 7.641 9.156 8.062 8.343 11.515
*Clock (5x5)*: 26.516 29.312 28.500 32.625 27.094 29.391 28.141 29.719 27.672 27.516 26.875 28.718
*Clock (10x10)*: 2:07.828 2:10.531 2:05.078 2:06.125 2:04.610
*Helicopter Cube*: 35 31 32 35 52
*Dino Cube*: 7 7 8 7 5 8 7 7 8 9 8 10
*Skewb*: 18 15 10 18 17 12 8 16 12 16 17 16
*Super-X*: 1:16[p] 1:56[p] 1:48[p] 1:11[p] 1:18[p]


----------



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2010)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1:* qqwref - 120 points!!!
*2:* uberCuber - 8 points!!
*3:* InfernoTowel - 4 points!

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.1999
2. uberCuber: 5.875

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 9.9206
2. uberCuber: 25.559

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 36.0320

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 57.7867

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:51.1480

[B]7x7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:40.7763

[B]1x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 0.4794
2. InfernoTowel: 1.2484

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.2016

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.6905

[B]3x3 BLD[/B]

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.6984

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 28.2938

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:06.3437

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 7.6

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:25.5523

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 34.0

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:05.9373

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.6000

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 14.9

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. qqwref: 31.9633

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:27.3
```


----------

